# Happy Thanksgiving, Americanos



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

My favorite holiday, and one I break from my vegetarianism for -- nothing better than a table full of turkey, taters, stuffing, and green bean casserole. Hope you all have a great holiday!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

And the same to you! After the second day straight of nothing but Liszt and piano, I'm ending Thanksgivng Day with Liebestraum and the Benedictions.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Gracias/Grazie! My break from being vegetarian this year was the dressing with chicken broth, and it was delicious.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I am a proud meat-eater.


----------

